# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  Angee, autonomous smart home security system, Angee Inc., Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Angee Inc.

"Angee. The First Truly Autonomous Home Security System."
on Kickstarter

"Angee. Protect Your Home. Connect to Your World." on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Angee. The First Truly Autonomous Home Security for Everyone

Published on Sep 15, 2015




> Angee gives you a full 360 degrees view of your home -with voice recognition, at-the-door identification, motion-detecting rotation, advanced learning, cordless portability, and a number of additional features, all without any subscription fees. Angee is a welcome addition to any space.

----------

